
An Indian politician used AI to translate his speech into other languages - amrrs
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/18/21142782/india-politician-deepfakes-ai-elections
======
gus_massa
He translated the speech in the video!

(From the title I was expecting that he translated only the written version,
and I was expecting that the translation has a funny embarrassing mistake, or
something like that.)

~~~
amrrs
Sorry, Probably I should've added `deepfake` in the title that might have
hinted that it's a video.

